# update profile/log in ??



## bccash63 (Aug 9, 2008)

How do I update or change my profile as I sell or buy new resorts? thanx, Dawn


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2008)

there is a link just below the large "TUGBBS" logo at the top left corner of the screen that says "user cp"

simply click that to edit everything about your profile here on the bbs.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank-you so much--it worked.  I never noticed that link before. thanx again, Dawn


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 10, 2008)

"User CP" is short for User Control Panel.

Also, explore some of the options under the "Quick Links" pulldown menu.


----------

